# Photo shoot, Scotland?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody in the Lanarkshire area of Scotland was interested in a photo shoot?

I was planning on doing the dog photo shoot for up to an hour free. Although if the owner wanted any prints then they would have to pay for them.... I am selling the images at a low rate at the moment. 

Do any of you have an unusual/ unique looking dog that can do special tricks and that loves to be photographed?

Or maybe some of you are lucky enough to have more that one dog... I would love to photograph a pack of dogs playing....

I have captured a number of breeds.... particuarally GSD's and I would love to take photos of other breeds... 

You can see some of my images here:

Foxy Robyn's photosets on Flickr

Contact me for details... 

I won't be able to do the above for a few weeks though!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very good portraits and adorable models too. Sad looks like I'm on the other part of the world but hope to see more of your works.


----------

